# Deer hunters.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ran across a guy years ago who had shot a deer with a 300 Weatherby Mag. thing had a hole in the off side you could have almost stuck a 16 pound bowling ball in.

Another time I heard a lot of firing close by, went over to investigate (foolish kid) what all the shooting was about. Guy had a doe permit and ran into a heard of deer and emptied his marlin 336 30-30 and never hit a deer as far as we could tell after a long search. Figure he had deer fever and just kept shooting into the ground.

Helped a friend of my dads track a buck he shot. Deer traveled over two miles before my brother seen it and shot it. Guy was always saying my brother and I wasted a lot of ammo with all the shooting we did. He had hit the deer in the brisket with a less than 50 yard shot with his 308. My brother shot it perfect right behind the shoulder with his 308 and put it down.

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

There are some really good hunters out there along with a bunch of guys who should not be out of the house.
For some reason some morons think getting a deer makes them a man. They have to prove something no matter how stupid it is.

I prefer to go into woods I know, with a gun I know, and enjoy the day. Everyday life can be very competitive. I can't see carrying that BS into the woods. That is part of my hunting philosophy. I believe I stated the rest of it in other threads.
I carry binoculars into the woods. I also carry a magnifying glass.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I carry a camera so I can take pictures of the iffy shots I passed up.
Guy next door shoots button bucks instead of does to fill his antlerless permit. Told his other neighbor he only shoots bucks, Never seen him with one that had even a legal set of spikes.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We depend on the meat so that is what I bring home. It don't matter long as it is legal.

My wife just soon have a young animal.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I agree with that. A nice young Doe eats real good. Winters were always a lean time for us. When the five kids were home I shot the first deer that gave me a good opportunity. Some years my entire deer season lasted about 15 minutes. An hour if you count the walk both ways from the back door.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Guy next door shoots button bucks instead of does to fill his antlerless permit.


I've shot little bucks like that, thinking they were does because I couldn't see any antlers. They all taste the same.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Guy next door shoots button bucks instead of does to fill his antlerless permit.


I've shot little bucks like that, thinking they were does because I couldn't see any antlers. They all taste the same.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Ran across a guy years ago who had shot a deer with a 300 Weatherby Mag. thing had a hole in the off side you could have almost stuck a 16 pound bowling ball in.
> 
> Another time I heard a lot of firing close by, went over to investigate (foolish kid) what all the shooting was about. Guy had a doe permit and ran into a heard of deer and emptied his marlin 336 30-30 and never hit a deer as far as we could tell after a long search. Figure he had deer fever and just kept shooting into the ground.
> 
> ...


What's your point?

You are stating your opinion...?
Many will not agree..........

If it's legal...you have your licence to kill.....you follow the laws....?
No one else's business...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The point was he used a rifle chambered for a round that did the Job intended but sure ruined a bunch of meat.

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

It's either overkill or underkill with some people. You can use #2 shot on woodcock also but won't be eating much.
When I was a very young and somewhat stupid hunter I believed that more power made dead things "deader" faster.
It took awhile to learn the balancing act for each game I hunted and the limitations of the cartridge I was using.
I turned my friends son on to Federal Truball reduced recoil slugs. He was shooting them out of the Wingmaster his dad gave him and was getting fantastic accuracy. The first year he dropped a beautiful big doe. It was a relatively close shot and my friend complained that the slug did not exit. I asked how far the deer ran and he said it dropped right there. So I asked what's the problem? There is no such thing as more dead.
Had a situation many many years ago hunting woodchuck with my brother. We both had .22's and were walking some RR tracks along some fields. Low and behold a woodchuck was out about 50-60 yards from us grazing away. I had a High Standard semi auto and took a shot. I think I hit him low and he started racing towards his hole which was in the bank of the tracks so he was running right towards us. I kept shooting as did my brother ( he had a single shot) and the chuck would roll every time he was hit. By now the chuck is totally confused , missed his hole and ran right up to the tracks by us. We just kept shooting as he ran right past. I even reloaded. He ran down a 6" pipe by the tracks and I started shooting down that. Came out the other side and the two of us kept shooting. This thing would not die. Don't know how many time it was hit, but it was hit a lot and then some. It seemed to take forever but it finally gave up the ghost. It was disgusting. We felt terrible. We had the sportsman's concept of a quick clean kill drilled into our heads and this was anything but. Since then I have never used a .22 on a woodchuck that was not in a have-a-heart trap that needed dispensing.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> The point was he used a rifle chambered for a round that did the Job intended but sure ruined a bunch of meat.
> 
> Al


Al,

A lot of this has to do with the marketing of the latest "shutzenboomer" rifle and its "wondermag" cartridge in the gun and hunting mags. What is the tangible difference between the 6.5 x 55 Swede and the 6.5 Creedmoor or the 7 x 57 and the 7-08? Its marketing and trademarks. Someone has a patent on the new cartridge and wants to make money off of it. 

There will always be a segment of deer hunters that have to use an elk, grizzly bear or moose cartridge to kill a whitetail. There will always be the guy who has to have the latest and greatest rifle in deer camp. There will always be the guy who tries to compensate for lack of skill or marksmanship with a shoulder cannon. Or take a 400 yard shot, when if they had stalked their prey, they could have taken the same animal at 100 yards. 

Same is true in golf, fishing, ....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> The point was he used a rifle chambered for a round that did the Job intended but sure *ruined a bunch of meat*.


That has more to do with shot placement than the cartridge used.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I will not use a Ballistic tipped bullets......Those blow up meat.....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

hunter63 said:


> I will not use a Ballistic tipped bullets......Those blow up meat.....


They do fine if used correctly.
They are not as fragile as they used to be years ago.
They were originally designed more as a long range projectile meant for lower impact velocities.
I've had great results with them for decades in 6mm and 7mm.

"Blowing up meat" comes from shooting them in the wrong spots.
Through the ribs into the lungs won't damage much that's edible.
Shooting through the shoulders will.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

hunter63 said:


> I will not use a Ballistic tipped bullets......Those blow up meat.....


Vaporized venison makes an excellent deer meat smoothie


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

* 


alleyyooper said:



The point was he used a rifle chambered for a round that did the Job intended but sure ruined a bunch of meat.

 Al

Click to expand...

*
When I go out west on deer / elk trips I pack a .300 Weatherby mag because I like how far I can shoot with it. Shot a few mule deer with it and they weren't shot up anymore than if I'd have used a .270 or 30-06. Guessing the destruction was due to poor shot placement blowing up a shoulder?

If you follow archery hunting, the big hot broadhead now is the expandable Rage. Folks like them because they chop a big exit hole in the deer and they bleed out quick. On the archery forums the blood thirsty dudes routinely post gorey photos of fist sized exit holes from their Rage broadheads. I'll stick with my simple Muzzys, the deer are still dead and don't go far.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They do fine if used correctly.
> They are not as fragile as they used to be years ago.
> They were originally designed more as a long range projectile meant for lower impact velocities.
> I've had great results with them for decades in 6mm and 7mm.
> ...


That has not been my experience.....But then again I am not that experienced of a hunter.

So I will depend on y'all vast knowledge.......


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

gilberte said:


> Vaporized venison makes an excellent deer meat smoothie


I have the same issue with 00buck shot which i just never understood why it's needed. I'd rather have 1 nice slug hole than turning the whole front quarter into mush.

Last thing i want to do is track a deer through muck, rain, or snow but some guys find it very hard to pass up a shot that's obviously not in their favor. 

Still hunting with my great aunts 1946 Model 94 chambered in 30-30


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Back2Basix said:


> I have the same issue with 00buck shot which i just never understood why it's needed. I'd rather have 1 nice slug hole than turning the whole front quarter into mush.


Buckshot isn't going to turn anything into mush unless you're within 10-15 feet of the deer.
At more normal distances you're lucky to get just a few pellets in the kill zone.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Buckshot isn't going to turn anything into mush unless you're within 10-15 feet of the deer.
> At more normal distances you're lucky to get just a few pellets in the kill zone.


I've seen quiet a few deer at the processor where the hunter would be lucky to get a couple lbs of burger from the front quarter. Even 1 stray pellet through the shoulder is going to ruin a substantial amount of meat. 

Most of my shots (gun or bow) are within 20yds, so maybe I'm biased because i pass on 20 deer for everyone i shoot

Here's the average evening not 50yds from my front porch, there were 42 before i walked out to take the picture.....


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Archery kill years ago.



big rockpile


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Last year's doe with a new expandable broadhead i wanted to test


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I like Spitfires out of my Crossbow. Used Vortex on the Deer in the Picture.

big rockpile


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I like to target button bucks on my antlerless tags. Go so far as to put spotting scopes on them or wait for them to pee. The bucks are the ones that cause all of the problems.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

We process our own. There is very little loss regardless of the ammo used. A butcher will not (can not) take the time.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Deleted......


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hunter 63, You too?

 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Hunter 63, You too?
> 
> Al


Yeah....me too.....


----------

